# I need some Advise



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I want to get a Home theater system for my bedroom so I can get surround sound. First of all, this is what I have,

Sanyo 26" Flat Panel LCD HDTV, DP26649
XBox 360s 250GB
RCA 5 DVD Player with HDMI output
Insignia Blu-Ray Player with built in Wi-Fi
Wii

I am running the Xbox, RCA, and Insignia all through an HDMI switch as they all have HDMI outputs. I am using one of the component inputs for the Wii. 

With the Exception of the Wii, my equipment is less than a year old.

Here are the specs on the TV:

•26" Diagonal LCD With a wide screen 16:9 Aspect Ratio and a native panel resolution of 1366 x 768 pixels (WXGA), the Sanyo 26" LCD HDTV delivers superb picture quality

•Integrated Digital Clear QAM ATSC + Analog NTSC Tuner Receives conventional analog broadcasts and digital broadcasts, including HDTV programs where available 

•Wide Viewing Angles :170 H x 160 V Degrees Allows you to view the Sanyo 26" LCD HDTV comfortably, at the angle you prefer

•Sanyo 26" LCD HDTV Specifications: 
•191 total channels
•The Sanyo 26" LCD HDTV receives ATSC signal formats (including 480i/p, 720p and 1080i) converted to 720p display
•3D Y/C Digital Comb Filter
•MTS/SAP Stereo & Digital Audio
•Two 5 x 9 cm speakers
•Picture Shapes: 1-4 (w/remote control PIX Shape Key)
•Picture/Sound Selections: Auto/Manual w/Tone
•XDS-Extended Data Service capability
•V-Guide Parental Control
•Trilingual Menus: English, Spanish, French
•Closed Caption Compliant: NTSC-608, ATSC-708CC
•Sleep Timer: 1/2 - 3 hours
•Auto Channel Search
•2 HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) input
•2 Component (Y-Pb-Pr with R/L audio) inputs
•1 S-Video Input (overides composite input)
•1 Composite Input (V,L/R)
•PC/Mac capable (VGA D-Sub 15 pin) with mini Audio input
•1 USB input with Photoviewer 
•1 Coaxial Digital Audio Output
•1 Fixed Analog Audio Out (R/L)
•1 RF Input ( Analog/Digital Antenna In)
•Detachable Stand / Vesa 200 x 200 Wall Mountable (with optional kit not supplied)
•Energy Star compliant
•Dimensions w/stand: 26.1"W x 19.2"H x 9.0"D, 18.0 lbs.

In my Living room, I have a brand new 32" HDTV and Home theater system, and it uses an optical cable from the TV to the theatre system and all I do is change the input on the theatre system to optical 1 in order to listen to Cable TV in surround. As you can see from above, This TV does not have that type of connection.

What type of Theater system should I be looking for as far as features in order to be able to hear all of my toys in Surround? I am on a very limited buget (SSI), and can't afford anything very expensive.

Thanks,
Jim.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Without more info can't really suggest something..."limited budget" can mean different things to different people. What size is your room. How loudly do you play it...etc.

But, if you stick to name brands and check the number of HDMI input you should be OK. Something like THIS FOR EXAMPLE might work. But be sure to review the details (I didn't) :grin:


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

yustr said:


> Without more info can't really suggest something..."limited budget" can mean different things to different people. What size is your room. How loudly do you play it...etc.


By limited budget, I mean about 200 bucks would about be the limit. I would have to save for 4 to 6 months, but could swing that.

I don't want to play it loud, but would enjoy it when playing a game like Red dead Redemption for example, when attacked by wolves, I would be able to hear which direction they are comming from So I could quickly turn and shoot them before they attack me and my horse.



yustr said:


> But, if you stick to name brands and check the number of HDMI input you should be OK. Something like THIS FOR EXAMPLE might work. But be sure to review the details (I didn't) :grin:


That is very close to what I'm looking for, unfortunately, it's too expensive.

I now at least have a beginning point, I'll start searching,

If you have any further suggestions after reading this, please by all means, post them for me.

Thanks,
Jim.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The are often good used 5.1 receivers available on Craigslist. Again, stick to name brands and the quality should be fine. Just make sure it has the number of input/outputs you need. Your TV had digital (optical) out so any receiver made in the last 10 years should be able to handle it. You'd use the TV as the switching mechanism. 

Doing it this way - one used piece at a time - might be the way to go. Higher quality for about the same price. Remember, if you start with a good receiver, you can upgrade speakers as your budget allows.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

yustr said:


> Your TV had digital (optical) out so any receiver made in the last 10 years should be able to handle it. You'd use the TV as the switching mechanism.


That is where I'm stumped. The TV only has a Digital "Coaxial" output, not an Optical. Trying to find a Theater System that has a digital Coaxial Input is virtually impossible. They all have either Optical, HDMI, or RCA Stereo, which to me defeats the purpose of 5.1 Surround. 

I have an optical cable, but it will not fit the Jack on the TV. If this TV Had Optcal, I'd be all set. The new TV I just bought for the living room had the optical output, and it hooked up to the new theater system in seconds, and works perfectly. 

This TV is only 1 year old, and I'm very supprised that it does not have the Optical Output.

Would you be kind enough to offer any other suggestions now that you know more about my situation?

I appreciate your help, and time.

Thanks,
Jim.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

yustr said:


> Your TV had digital (optical) out so any receiver made in the last 10 years should be able to handle it. You'd use the TV as the switching mechanism.


Right after I posted the previous message, I found this. Is this something that would solve my problem? I'ts on eBay for $15.00 and free shipping, brand new.

I have also found a 500W Theater system on eBay that I can afford that has an optical audio input. (_wringing hands in hopeful anticipation_)


```
Coaxial (RCA) to Optical Toslink Digital Audio Converter
Retail Price $ 38.99    

Mfr Description

You can Plug your Digital Audio Coax in and get Toslink Digital Optical Out. 
This transforms a digital RCA Coaxial (S/PDIF) audio signal to a Digital Toslink Optical signal.
 
This coaxial to optical converter will allow you to connect the coaxial digital audio output from your DVD, cable or satellite receiver to a Toslink digital optical input.

This item is for digital signals only. Make sure your devices say digital in or out. This item will not convert analog mono RCA to digital toslink.

Coaxial Digital Input via RCA jack 
Optical Digital Output via Toslink 

Simple installation - connect your cables to the converter and to your devices.

Dimensions: 2 13/16" x 1 7/8"

Comes with power adapter (wall wart). Input 120V AC 60Hz      Output: 6VDC 3000mA

Note: This item ships with a dust cap over the toslink connector. This dust cap must be removed before use. Just pull it straight out.
```



yustr said:


> Doing it this way - one used piece at a time - might be the way to go. Higher quality for about the same price. Remember, if you start with a good receiver, you can upgrade speakers as your budget allows.


Thank you very much, I really do appreciate it.

Jim.


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think you can do what is being said. A TV will not work as a switching mechanism and the Optical output will only work for a signal received through the coax connection so that you can hook up an antenna for local over the air channels and then send the audio out through the optical to a sound system. It will NOT take an audio signal brought in through an HDMI cable and send it out to a sound system.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

ctwoods said:


> I don't think you can do what is being said. A TV will not work as a switching mechanism and the Optical output will only work for a signal received through the coax connection so that you can hook up an antenna for local over the air channels and then send the audio out through the optical to a sound system. It will NOT take an audio signal brought in through an HDMI cable and send it out to a sound system.


Okay, do I have any other options, or am I not going to be able to get surround in my bedroom without spending hundreds of dollars?

Thanks,
Jim.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

From the lack of responses, I'm assuming that this project should be abandoned. Oh well, it was a fun thought, but it looks as though I'll never have the surround for my Game, Cable TV, Blu-ray, and DVD players. How dissapointing....Oh well, I suppose that's just a part of being disabled, and on SSI...

Thanks anyway,
Jim.


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, but unfortunately there aren't really any low end surround sound systems that allow you to add inputs to them. Most of the Home Theatre in a Box type systems have a blu ray or DVD player built in and that is the only signal that you will get surround sound on.

Without knowing your budget, it does it make it tough. You could always slowly start buying components for it. I just bought a Yamaha 5.1 surround receiver with 4 HDMI inputs and 3D pass through for under $180. Start with a receiver and a couple of front speakers and you will have a stereo sound and then add your center channel and rear channel speakers as you have the extra money for them. As this is your bedroom, you could get by with low end speakers and still be happy with the setup when completed.

And after typing all that and then going to get you a couple prices I find this.....

Sony - 1000W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System - HTSS370

3 HDMI inputs and one output should handly all of your components that you want to hook up and then hook to the TV


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

ctwoods said:


> And after typing all that and then going to get you a couple prices I find this.....
> 
> Sony - 1000W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System - HTSS370
> 
> 3 HDMI inputs and one output should handly all of your components that you want to hook up and then hook to the TV


I saw that before, but it was not reduced. If the price stays the same, I should be able to afford that in or around 3 months.

Thank you!!

I appears that my hopes of having surround for my bedroom will not go down in flames after all.

Jim.


----------

